# Is there a Reason....I'd just like to know.



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing here sorry....I PMed instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, you could always turn it into a thread anyway where people ask "is there a reason for (fill in the blank)"....

Example: Is there a reason for selling dirt cheap foam paint brushes in hermetically sealed plastic packaging that has to be cut with big scissors before you can use the stupid things?


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha so true.

Well, I PMed my question but let's turn it into...

is there a reason we use pruple for Halloween. I understand green, orange but purple ...mmmmm

hahaha see where that goes. I think it has to do with the purple haze in the sky over the right moon lit sky.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's just a good color and works well with black.
I like burgundy as well.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Burg. is a good color too.

I am fond of Purple and Green together though. Just has a nice feeling.

I have a full purple and green Halloween display for my wife. She likes the fun lights etc and I used those combinations this year in the lights outside the RFR Dungeon home haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

According to Wikipedia, in the field of parapsychology, people with purple auras are said to have a love of ritual and ceremony, and decorating for Halloween is certainly a ritual for the folks on this forum

And I agree about the pairing of purple and green - they make a fantastic color combination.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like purple...it is a great color that mixes well with other halloween colors. 

It is all arbitrary anyway. We can attach meanings to colors...royalty, etc but really there isn't any reason blue, burgundy or any other color can't be halloween colors as long as they are dark and convey a mood. So...no Easter bunny pastels on your skellies..OK?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> So...no Easter bunny pastels on your skellies..OK?


So it shouldn't look like this?










This guy was part of a Day of the Dead celebration in Mexico City.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> So it shouldn't look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats scary:googly:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> So it shouldn't look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang...looks like papier mache...hmmmm...need to start building bigger props
...big PURPLE papier mache props


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He looks like a giant pink marshmallow peeps skelly. I know I've seen peeps that color.

As for purple... I know Skullandbone uses purple pinspots in a blue-washed area when he wants to draw the eye to a specific spot. It's similar enough to the blue that it doesn't really stand out but it still grabs the eye.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Daddy...*I* want a big pink skeleton, and I want it NOW!"

I wonder how much that dang thing weighs. 
Me wants one. 
AArrgghhhh........


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very impressive props I must say!!! 

I have started to incorporate purple in the inside decor of the homestead. I even bought a couple strings of purple lights to add to the "Witch's Kitchen". Looked great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice skeleton...wouldn't have used that color..but it looks good!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Jon, You wouldn't be referring to the color scheme of our beloved forum, would you? 

Jeff, nice new banner, I like.

RB, That looks like a hot pink day glow skeleton to me. Was that picture taken in 1989 by any chance?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

djchrisb said:


> RB, That looks like a hot pink day glow skeleton to me. Was that picture taken in 1989 by any chance?


Can't speak to the date of the photo, DJ. I did an image search on Google and he happened to show up. Apparently he's quite popular on flickr.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that skelly is cool with a green light on him it would look good at night...
or with a blue one it might look purple LOL..
Stoll...you have to make one!

Do they make purple flood lights? might have to try to color one and see how it is.
Would be a good undertone to blue floods


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We need to make a giant skelly like that to go with a lifesized version of Ghoul Fridays haunted Carrousel.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no idea where you would store such a thing, but wow, that would look so cool siting and leaning on your house. Maybe not pink. So Stol how long do you think that would take to make?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jonathan said:


> is there a reason we use pruple for Halloween. I understand green, orange but purple ...mmmmm hahaha see where that goes.


Hey, Jonathan, aren't you glad now that you started this thread by accident?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there are reason... we haven't added this to the fun and games page yet? 

I think I will go do that right now in fact.


----------

